# Buying Peptides Online



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey

Due to an injury I have been carrying the last 3 months (bicep tendonitus I think) I have decieded to try and run a cycle of GHRP 2 and Mod GRF 1-29, to help clear this injury up as nothing else seems to be working!!, would be planning to run them both at 100mcg 3 x a day (if that doesn't sound right for a 1st time peptide user please correct me).

I have been looking at a few different sites:-

Propeptides

Extreme Peptide

US Peptide Supply

and

Was just hoping somebody could give me the ok for those doses that I have stated and tell me if they have used any of those sites and if they are defo g2g. Propeptide seems quite popular but sounds like there has been a few problems with customs (that I have seen on other threads). US Peptide Supply say they have a 100% success rate with regards to customs in the UK and can deliver within 3-5 working days which sounds impressive.

Cheers in advance for any help/input


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

I have used ProPeptides a couple of times when they have had there special offers on and never once had a problem with customs,Not sure you should mention the UK site due to the other 'Items' they sell.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

There is a site that is currently being semi-endorsed by datbtrue's board, southern research company, they are testing all their product range for the board to scrutinise, they appear to be holding up well and their peptides are all american made with decent purity levels. Next time I get some peptides I will be using them.

Can't comment on peptides for injuries as I haven't had any, probably cos I been using peptides all year! :lol:


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

JM said:


> I have used ProPeptides a couple of times when they have had there special offers on and never once had a problem with customs,Not sure you should mention the UK site due to the other 'Items' they sell.


ProPeptides do seem to have a pretty good rep, it was just the odd thread I had seen where peoples stuff had been held up at customs for like a week that kinda put me off.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Conscript said:


> There is a site that is currently being semi-endorsed by datbtrue's board, southern research company, they are testing all their product range for the board to scrutinise, they appear to be holding up well and their peptides are all american made with decent purity levels. Next time I get some peptides I will be using them.
> 
> Can't comment on peptides for injuries as I haven't had any, probably cos I been using peptides all year! :lol:


Yeah I think I have seen that one mentioned, will have to have a look on their website. What board is that you were quoting? Don't think I have heard of it. Yeah it is the first real injury I have ever had, after 5 years of training. It just won't seem to go away though, haven't been able to press properly for a couple of months, it is really getting me down now. I will probs be getting a Cortisone shot for it in the next few weeks but I think from what I have read they are very hit and miss in terms of success rate. People on this board have recommended to me to run these Peps and after doing a bit of research there are defo stories of people making pretty quick recoveries from injuries when taking these Peps, so will just have to cross fingers.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Yeah I think I have seen that one mentioned, will have to have a look on their website. What board is that you were quoting? Don't think I have heard of it. Yeah it is the first real injury I have ever had, after 5 years of training. It just won't seem to go away though, haven't been able to press properly for a couple of months, it is really getting me down now. I will probs be getting a Cortisone shot for it in the next few weeks but I think from what I have read they are very hit and miss in terms of success rate. People on this board have recommended to me to run these Peps and after doing a bit of research there are defo stories of people making pretty quick recoveries from injuries when taking these Peps, so will just have to cross fingers.


The board mentioned is http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/ and it is very informative on Peptides etc


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

JM said:


> I have used ProPeptides a couple of times when they have had there special offers on and never once had a problem with customs,Not sure you should mention the UK site due to the other 'Items' they sell.


Yep as a couple of members have found out mention that UK site and you will get a ban.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Yep as a couple of members have found out mention that UK site and you will get a ban.


No probs have edited it. Cheers


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

JM said:


> I have used ProPeptides a couple of times when they have had there special offers on and never once had a problem with customs,Not sure you should mention the UK site due to the other 'Items' they sell.


Pro Peptides took their bloody GHRP2 offer off arrrghhhhhh! Damn doubled in price.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Yeah I think I have seen that one mentioned, will have to have a look on their website. What board is that you were quoting? Don't think I have heard of it. Yeah it is the first real injury I have ever had, after 5 years of training. It just won't seem to go away though, haven't been able to press properly for a couple of months, it is really getting me down now. I will probs be getting a Cortisone shot for it in the next few weeks but I think from what I have read they are very hit and miss in terms of success rate. People on this board have recommended to me to run these Peps and after doing a bit of research there are defo stories of people making pretty quick recoveries from injuries when taking these Peps, so will just have to cross fingers.


Same here bud, tennis elbow both elbows. It's only go with peptides/GH or a LOOOOOnng lay off.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

i have used Discount peptides who are uk based resonable prices an fast service.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

us peptides were spot on for me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

tommygunnz said:


> i have used Discount peptides who are uk based resonable prices an fast service.


They are very cheap but the website is sketchy....


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

i have ordered through them a few times they even messed my order up sent out correct item and let me keep the wrongly sent one


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Same here bud, tennis elbow both elbows. It's only go with peptides/GH or a LOOOOOnng lay off.


That's good to hear, seems like a reasonable price, similar to the other UK site I've been ordering from. Seems they don't do mod-grf though, only 1295 with dac.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

tommygunnz said:


> i have ordered through them a few times they even messed my order up sent out correct item and let me keep the wrongly sent one


You lucky git!


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it ok to ask for the name of the other UK site selling peptides, Mark?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

discount peptides are a uk one which dont sell anything that breaks the rules i think

has anyone used them? i see they have ace 031 which id like to try but who knows if its any good...


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't mention the other one as it sells other stuff.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Superhorse said:


> discount peptides are a uk one which dont sell anything that breaks the rules i think
> 
> has anyone used them? i see they have ace 031 which id like to try but who knows if its any good...


Interested in feedback on discount peptides also


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

i asked them about the ace 031, they saids its out of stock and is sourced from asia. presume thats where they get the rest of their stuff too which doesnt fill me with confidence...


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just used greatwhitepeptides very good price for 10 igf-Des


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

landerson said:


> I've just used greatwhitepeptides very good price for 10 igf-Des


They have been outed with external testing for selling fake stuff on PHF...


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

The same company that tried to out ergo and ostagain?? and were proved to be liars?? There is a thread somewhere on promuscle

I wouldn't believe anything PHF said.

I've used ergo and thought their products were very good. If GWP do indeed get their peptides from ergopep then I trust them 100%


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I couldn't see any evidence of them being liars? Just saw the lab analysis which said the stuff was fake. Can you link me to somewhere that said that info is wrong aside from Phil Hernan...not saying either is right or wrong, just trying to understand the truth...

It should be noted that regardless of whatever is true and what isn't a bunch of sponsors were removed from ProfMuscle and the ones that stayed appear to have changed their supply chain considerably...


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll try and find it for you mate

This is the original post promuscle I cannot be bothered to re read it all lol!!

Phil has since been allowed back and test results for his products are on his site. I cannot find the post with results etc from when he returned 

I'll post again if I find it


----------

